

Ask HN: I'm about to write a business plan. Where should I start? - jlgosse

Hey guys,<p>After weeks of brainstorming and discussion with my business partner, friends and colleagues, I have finally decided that it was time to start designing and building my web app.<p>I've gotten quite a bit of work finished in the last little while, and have naturally started writing down various snippets of information such as monetization strategies, launch plans, competition, etc.<p>With all of this information coming together on paper, I think it may be a good idea to write a decent business plan. I'm told that having a good business plan can be pivotal in the success of a company, and although it isn't the end-all to success, I feel as though I will have more direction with a proper business plan.<p>My question is this: Where can I find some excellent documentation in terms of writing a business plan? I'm looking for resources in the form of guidelines, tutorials and examples, blogs, etc. For the record, I've tried some simple Google searches, but most of the results are absolutely bunk and totally outdated.<p>Thanks for your help.
======
rms
Send me an email and I can send you some resources. Also note that it's
probably a better idea to write a slide deck than a business plan -- in
Silicon Valley anyways, a deck is universally preferred.

~~~
nico
I don't think the BP per se is all that useful, but the process of writing it
will force you to think about and research a lot of your business. The end
result should be greater clarity in your thoughts and goals for your company
and an awesome 10 slides ppt.

------
replicatorblog
Sequoia provides a nice playbook for how to craft a business plan.

<http://www.sequoiacap.com/ideas>

Guy Kawasaki's tips are also useful

<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2005/12/the_102030_rule.html>

FWIW I created a plan using these guidelines and had some decent success. 90%
of it is just common sense. How will you make something that people want for a
lot less than you can sell it for. As long as you answer that you will be
fine.

------
pclark
<http://venturehacks.com> \- read up on "the deck" and, well, the entire site.

~~~
erikb85
I wanted to write the same advice. Read that blog, from the beginning! And
stop writing a business plan! You don't need one (at least as long it is not a
task from one of your professors).

I would suggest these sources, too:
<http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/> <\- how to make your customers
pay, before you build a product? <http://steveblank.com/> <\- stop doing
"business" stuff. Go out of the door and talk to your customers. They pay your
bills! <http://www.avc.com/> <\- one other guy, who likes to pay big bills on
risky investments, and how he sees the world.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Put together an awesome slide deck for investors.

For yourself? Put together something that's more of an execution plan, than a
"business plan". Cut out the bullshit speak most think they need to write for
b-plans. No one else besides your team should be the target audience. 10 pages
MAX. Main focus? Customer acquisition.

------
NEPatriot
How you write the plan depends greatly on the intended audience. But any way
you look at it the notion of writing the 50 page business plan is over.

Instead of writing this 50 page monstrosity your focus should be on the
product/users.

Below is the best place I've found regarding business plans. The new business
plan is short and practical and does not take you months to create.

[http://www.thefailingpoint.com/2009/08/gettingstarted/write-...](http://www.thefailingpoint.com/2009/08/gettingstarted/write-
a-long-business-plan/)

------
pedalpete
I like to start with an introduction of what you are going to accomplish. No
more than one page, hopefully only 1/2 page. Then a SWOT. Then a SlideDeck (I
use Prezi.com).

I wouldn't go down the road of a proper 'business plan' unless you are going
to a bank for a loan. You won't follow it, and you won't up date it.

Get the basics down, and then go from there.

Assume that even what you create won't be seen by anybody else. It is often
more of a guide for yourself (depending on your situation/organization of
course).

------
foulmouthboy
Start here: <http://www.quickmba.com/entre/bplan/> The rest of the site is a
very good general business reference, complete with recommended reading. I
used it while I was completing my MBA and found it to be a good high to medium
level reflection of what I learned.

------
edw519
[http://www.amazon.com/One-Page-Proposal-Business-Pitch-
Persu...](http://www.amazon.com/One-Page-Proposal-Business-Pitch-
Persuasive/dp/0060988606)

